# Webcam wil niks doen.

## Stefan de Groot

Sinds vorige week heb ik een webcam gekocht van Logitech en wel een Logitech QuickCam for Notebooks. Op zich een leuk ding, alleen die doet het niet... Op een andere pc deed die het eventjes, maar toen was het snoer te kort en met een hub ertussen doet die het ook al niet meer...

Laat ik het nu maar bij het probleem met mijn laptop houden. Met camE krijg ik de volgende foutmelding:

```
tux stefan # camE

camE: camE 1.9 - (c) 1999, 2000 Gerd Knorr, Tom Gilbert

camE: grabber config: size 320x240, input 0, norm 0, jpeg quality 75

can't load font arial/8

can't load font arial/8

tux stefan # open /dev/video0: No space left on device

tux stefan #                         

```

Geen idee waar die foutmelding nu vandaan komt.

Nog even de output van /proc/bus/usb/devices

```

T:  Bus=01 Lev=03 Prnt=05 Port=01 Cnt=02 Dev#=  9 Spd=12  MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=046d ProdID=08ae Rev= 1.00

S:  Product=Camera

C:* #Ifs= 3 Cfg#= 1 Atr=a0 MxPwr=100mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 2 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=ff Prot=ff Driver=spca5xx

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=01(Isoc) MxPS=   0 Ivl=1ms

E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   8 Ivl=10ms

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 1 #EPs= 2 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=ff Prot=ff Driver=spca5xx

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=01(Isoc) MxPS= 128 Ivl=1ms

E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   8 Ivl=10ms

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 2 #EPs= 2 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=ff Prot=ff Driver=spca5xx

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=01(Isoc) MxPS= 192 Ivl=1ms

E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   8 Ivl=10ms

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 3 #EPs= 2 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=ff Prot=ff Driver=spca5xx

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=01(Isoc) MxPS= 256 Ivl=1ms

E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   8 Ivl=10ms

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 4 #EPs= 2 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=ff Prot=ff Driver=spca5xx

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=01(Isoc) MxPS= 384 Ivl=1ms

E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   8 Ivl=10ms

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 5 #EPs= 2 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=ff Prot=ff Driver=spca5xx

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=01(Isoc) MxPS= 512 Ivl=1ms

E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   8 Ivl=10ms

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 6 #EPs= 2 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=ff Prot=ff Driver=spca5xx

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=01(Isoc) MxPS= 768 Ivl=1ms

E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   8 Ivl=10ms

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 7 #EPs= 2 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=ff Prot=ff Driver=spca5xx

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=01(Isoc) MxPS=1023 Ivl=1ms

E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   8 Ivl=10ms

I:  If#= 1 Alt= 0 #EPs= 0 Cls=01(audio) Sub=01 Prot=00 Driver=snd-usb-audio

I:  If#= 2 Alt= 0 #EPs= 0 Cls=01(audio) Sub=02 Prot=00 Driver=snd-usb-audio

I:  If#= 2 Alt= 1 #EPs= 1 Cls=01(audio) Sub=02 Prot=00 Driver=snd-usb-audio

E:  Ad=83(I) Atr=01(Isoc) MxPS=  16 Ivl=1ms

I:  If#= 2 Alt= 2 #EPs= 1 Cls=01(audio) Sub=02 Prot=00 Driver=snd-usb-audio

E:  Ad=83(I) Atr=01(Isoc) MxPS=  32 Ivl=1ms

```

Dit lijkt dus allemaal goed te gaan, maar toch doet ie dat niet.

De webcam is nu trouwens op een hub van mijn toetsenbord aangesloten en haalt hierdoor niet zijn maximum snelheid, maar dat lijkt me het niet te zijn.Last edited by Stefan de Groot on Sun Dec 18, 2005 7:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Rainmaker

heb je /tmp op een aparte dir en zit die bijna vol?

Weet niet zeker waar ie tijdelijke bestanden op probeert te slaan...

Zit er misschien iets van een chip in wat tijdelijk wat bestanden kan vasthouden? Soort camera en USB stick in 1?

----------

## Stefan de Groot

 *Rainmaker wrote:*   

> heb je /tmp op een aparte dir en zit die bijna vol?
> 
> 

 

Nee. Ik heb genoeg vrije ruimte en elke partitie heeft momenteel genoeg vrije ruimte.

Het is een webcam met een camera functie waar ook een microfoontje in zit. Dus het lijkt me sterk dat er ergens iets van bestanden worden vast gehouden. Die melding die ik krijg vind ik dan ook nogal vreemd. Op het internet heb ik dan ook nog geen goede resultaten kunnen vinden met een vergelijkbaar probleem.   :Confused: Last edited by Stefan de Groot on Sun Dec 18, 2005 7:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Rainmaker

er is vandaag een nieuwe driver uitgekomen voor spca5xx.

Heb je daar misschien meer succes mee?

----------

## Stefan de Groot

Ik zal het vanavond eens proberen. Misschien helpt het.   :Rolling Eyes: Last edited by Stefan de Groot on Sun Dec 18, 2005 7:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Stefan de Groot

Gisteravond dus geprobeerd, maar het heeft niks uitgehaald.   :Confused: 

----------

## koenderoo

Even terug naar de originele foutmelding:

Er staat dat er een font mist. heb je alle mogelijke fonts al geinstalleerd?

----------

## nixnut

```
camE: grabber config:
```

Is er een config file? Zo ja, is daar een variable voor font? Wat zegt de documentatie over het configureren van camE?

----------

## Stefan de Groot

 *koenderoo wrote:*   

> Even terug naar de originele foutmelding:
> 
> Er staat dat er een font mist. heb je alle mogelijke fonts al geinstalleerd?

 

Ik denk het wel... maar op mijn andere pc heb ik ook de melding over dat font.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Stefan de Groot

 *nixnut wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> camE: grabber config:
> ```
> ...

 

Hier heb ik nog niet naar gekeken. Dat zal ik binnenkort even doen wanneer ik wat tijd over heb.

----------

## Rainmaker

font errors zijn meestal niet de fatal errors,  althans niet waarop een programma volledig afbreekt. De "fatale" foutmelding is

open /dev/video0: No space left on device

vandaar mijn vragen.

Zie http://forums.suselinuxsupport.de/index.php?showtopic=27112&pid=131021&st=0&#entry131021

Heb je toevallig USB 1.1 poorten?

----------

## Stefan de Groot

Op mijn laptop worden mijn 2 USB2.0 sloten wel volop gebruikt... dus wellicht dat het dan ook z'n max zit, zoals die link van je aangeeft.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

